# BBQ poems



## smokenmyeyes (Jun 4, 2011)

TRUE 'CUE

    Pig split,

fire lit,

      slaw fixed,

          sauce mixed.

                                                                                            Coals goal.

                                                                                            Roast slow.

                                                                                            Now eat:

                                                                                            pick meat,

                                                                                            hush pup,

                                                                                            drink up,

                                                                                            Gut big.

                                                                                            Good pig.       

                                                                                                 -- *Bruce Tinall*


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Love it!  Do we need a new section for poets?!


----------



## davidmc4 (Jun 22, 2011)

Early morning, stoke the smoker

T'aint no job for a slacking joker

Rub that meat and let it set

For tasty grub one won't forget

If you like your q all smokey

Let it cook all slow and pokey

Friends will come out of the wood

Asking, "Just a taste, if I could."

Share the bounty, make folk grin

And stoke the smoke and start again!


----------



## james bradley (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a keeper


----------



## jgarza (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey  smokenmyeyes, that one is Nice and short.

For davidmc4, that's some great rhyme you got in your piece.

Good job both of you, like to see more creative words from you guys.


----------

